# Big Foot Bobble Heads



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

I know there is a place where I can order the Bobble Heads for the Big Foot Decoys but can't seem to locate it. Can anyone help?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/126


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

MY MAN! Thanks for you help, however, I only see a feeding bobble head at that site. I know I have seen the Sentry Heads somewhere but can't remember.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Upright heads don't look realistic with the bobble head design. I would personally stick with just the feeders. Just my :2cents:


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

just order 36. I hope that's not too much movement in a 100 decoy spread.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Other than really windy days when the movement can be unrealistic, you can never have too much movement in your spread.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

wmcpartland said:


> MY MAN! Thanks for you help, however, I only see a feeding bobble head at that site. I know I have seen the Sentry Heads somewhere but can't remember.


These are the originals, not the feeders:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... ucts_id/77

Only 2 styles on the market.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

It looks as if they attach only to sentry or semi feeding decoys. Is that the case? The way I see it is if you put it on a feeding big foot then the head would be smackin' the ground.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Your right, you can't put them in the feeder style but I thought you were asking about a sentry head style. A head that goes straight up. Someone had one somewhere but I can't remember where it was or if it was a homemade one. Anyway I didn't think it looked very good as a sentry head. No matter what the style you have to put them on an upright body (hopefully that makes sense I'm not sure I described that very well)
I think we were both confused. :beer: or maybe just me.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

perfectly clear. I guess I gotta go out a buy more sentry and semi feedin' dekes. There goes another $500.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

no need to frown man, if there is one thing you should never feel bad about spending money on its decoys, or more shot gun shells


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am going to get some for next season. I thought they looked great. Plus then I won't have to flock any bigfoot heads!


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

what...are all the big foot dekes coming flocked next year?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think so, I think he was referring to the bobble heads.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

how nice would it be if all the full body manufacturers started flocking all heads...and...sent us flocked heads for every one we sent back to them? :beer:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I gotta say that would be awsome, we could save alot of money on buying a focking kit or paying avery money for replacment head. But on the flip side at least avery make flocked replacement head.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

if any of you all, and at the looks of it you're mostly Mid-west folks, get your way around the Baltimore/Washington are, let me know. I got a few places we can shoot 5 birds a day until Feb 15th.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

wmcpartland wrote:



> if any of you all, and at the looks of it you're mostly Mid-west folks, get your way around the Baltimore/Washington are, let me know. I got a few places we can shoot 5 birds a day until Feb 15th.


That's what its all about. :thumb: Contrary to popular belief there are still good people out there.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

right on, right on! 8)


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

Desperately looking for new bobble heads for big feet goose decoys. I bought some about 10 years ago but they are about ready for replacement. Any suggestions?


----------

